# Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

Exhibition Area -will not be judged 
Club Lounge - A special area track-side for club members to park together. Please arrive as a whole club to be parked together. No Show cars, No race cars, No Late arrivals, No Exceptions. Limited availability based on a first come first serve basis.
Show Classes-
Aircooled
1. up to '57 stock 
2. up to '57 modified
3. '58 to '67 stock 
4. '58 to '67 modified
5. '68 & up stock 
6. '68 & up modified
7. super beetle stock 
8. super beetle modified
9. daily driver (aircooled only) 
10. type 3 & type 4
11. bug vert stock
12. bug vert modified
13. ghia hrd top stock 
14. ghia vert stock
15. ghia modified 
16. thing
17. baja 
18. dune buggy & sand rail
19. type 2 up to '67/all 
20. type 2 '68 & up
21. type 2 68 & up - campers 
22. kit car/special interest 
23. Vanagon, Eurovan & Transporter all 
24. New Beetle stock
25. New Beetle Modified
26. up to '84 water-cooled stock
27. '85-99 water-cooled stock
28. 99.5 & up water-cooled stock
29. Mk1 modified
30. Scirocco modified
31. Corrado modified
32. Golf Mk2 modified
33. Golf Mk3 modified
34. Golf Mk4 modified
35. Mk4 Anniversary class
36. R32 modified 
37. Mk5 GTI/Rabbit modified
38. VW Convertible modified
39. Passat B3-B5.5 modified
40. Passat B6 & up modified
41. Jetta Mk2 modified
42. Jetta Mk3 modified
43. Jetta Mk4 modified
44. Jetta Mk5 modified
45. Mk6 modified
46. VW all other models 
47. Mk1 Super Mod
48. Mk2 Super Mod
49. Mk3 Super Mod
50. Mk4 Golf/GTI Super Mod
51. Mk4 Jetta Super Mod
52. Mk5 Super Mod
53. R32 Super Mod
54. Corrado Super Mod
55. Heavyweight- Best of the best (all models)
56. Audi B5 A4/S4
57. Audi B6 A4/S4
58. Audi B7 A4/S4
59. Audi A6/S6/RS6
60. Audi TT
61. Audi A3
62. Audi A5/S5
63. Audi all other models
64. Audi Super Mod
Adults $20
Juniors (6-11 years) $5
Children (5 and under) free
Exhibition (will not be judged) $25 (admits driver & vehicle only)
Show $30 (admits driver & vehicle only)
Club Lounge $30 (admits driver & vehicle only)
Vendors 20' x 20' & Cars for sale $30 (admits driver & vehicle only)
You must purchase a 20’X20’ for each 20’ that you will need. Example: Your truck & trailer is 60’ in length. You will need to purchase 3 - 20x20 spaces = $90. You will be measured at the gate before entering
Race – All 1/4 Mile Racing
$25 TROPHY: Dial your own E.T. Beat 1 opponent, win a trophy
$40 BUCKS: Dial your own E.T. Guaranteed $250 to Winner. Payout based on a min. of 8 cars.
$40 STREET MODIFIED: Heads Up. $100 Winner, $50 Runner-up. Payout based on 16 car field. Open to all street legal VW’s & Audi’s. Must have full interior & street equipment. Any modifications ok. Must adhere to all NHRA safety rules. Must be street muffled and have 4 D.O.T. approved tires. .5 Pro tree. Pro Ladder.
$40 OUTLAW QUICK 8: Heads Up. $100 Winner, $50 Runner-up. Payout based on 8 car field. Open to all VW’s & Audi’s. Must be VW or Audi powered. Any modifications. Must adhere to all NHRA safety rules. Unmuffled and slicks ok. .4 Pro tree. Pro Ladder.
Schedule 
RAIN OR SHINE
Gates open at 8 AM 
Drag racing time trials begin 10:00 AM
Eliminations begin at @1:30 PM 
Show car awards at @4:30 PM
All Time Trials & Eliminations will be held on 1/4 Mile Track
Best Of Awards
You will only receive one so that others who are equal to or close to will receive recognition.
Best engine - air-cooled
Best engine - water-cooled
Best interior - air-cooled
Best Interior - water-cooled
Best Paint - air-cooled
Best Paint - water-cooled
Best of Show - air-cooled
Best of Show - water-cooled
Best Club- Rico Portillo & Freddy Alas award
NOTE: Some classes will be added or deleted depending on number of entries in that class. Judges will not open doors, trunks or deck lids. Points will not be given. Judging sheets will not be given to you at the end of the day, you must contact Raceway Park. Please properly fill out all forms, if you wish to be judged. CAR ALARMS SHOULD BE DISARMED. Stereos should be at a respectable level. You must pick up your award on show day. No awards will be mailed

*As always registration is at the Red,White and Blue tent next to the DJ by the consession stands..
PLEASE REGISTER AS SOON AS YOU PARK YOUR CAR!!!!! before you start cleaning the cars PLEASE*
_
*** Calling all car clubs***
Let me no if your interested in the car lounge area so I can no for sure how much space is needed for your club. Space is very limited and is on a first come first serve basis and everyone must roll in together. _
_Modified by Mouth at 2:14 PM 3-29-2010_


_Modified by Mouth at 8:03 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (Mouth)*

would a lightly modded cabriolet fall under mk1 modified or vw convertible? or under scirocco like it did at waterfest this past year? just trying to see if its worth the hassle/ or make a difference to get the car painted/finished on time or not


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (ih8erickempf)*

MK5 super mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (ih8erickempf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ih8erickempf* »_would a lightly modded cabriolet fall under mk1 modified or vw convertible? or under scirocco like it did at waterfest this past year? just trying to see if its worth the hassle/ or make a difference to get the car painted/finished on time or not

it falls under convertible


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (Mouth)*

what time is the deadline to park if you are showing. and im guessing registration is at the gate?


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_what time is the deadline to park if you are showing. and im guessing registration is at the gate? 

the gates close at 12pm but also depends on e-town and how many show cars are still rolling in at the time.. we try to accomidate everyone.. and registration is in the show area at a red, white and blue tent next to the DJ by the consession stand. 
PLEASE REGISTER AS SOON AS YOU PARK YOUR CAR!!!!!
Thank you


_Modified by Mouth at 9:01 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

whats the deal with "mk4 anniversary class"? is there a GLI class? Gti16v.com lists a gli class, how show n go has been classes for the last couple of years. lmk thanks


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_whats the deal with "mk4 anniversary class"? is there a GLI class? Gti16v.com lists a gli class, how show n go has been classes for the last couple of years. lmk thanks

MK4 anniversary class consists of anniversary edition GLI, 337 and 20th.. alot of changes were done to the entire list of classes..
now if there is an enormous amount of each car then we will divide the class up upon our discretion


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mouth)*

no offense mouth, but do you really think ANY cabriolet no matter how clean can hold a candle to a mk3 cabrio like say, yours? would you really consider that fair judging? thats like compairing apples to a bag of dog poo


----------



## VWBeachBum (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (ih8erickempf)*

Is there any chance this year that we could combine the swap meet sections? and not have a continental divide between aircooled and watercooled swap/vendors? There are a bunch of 'aircooled' vendors that have watercooled parts for sale that get overlooked b/c the swap are in two different spots. we vend at Etown in the aircooled section and love the swap and the show, but i always end up running up to the watercooled area to let my friends know that the parts they've been looking for are actually for sale in the aircooled swap section!








and let's face it, a Mk1 has more in common with a late model bug than it does with a Mk5 or Mk6















just my .02 coming from a vendor, owner and driver of both...


----------



## 203banshee (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (VWBeachBum)*

Soo let me get this straight, there's no pre-registration online or by phone or anything right? You just drive up on the day park in the show area an register??


----------



## RuBBaDuBB (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (Mouth)*

how much does it cost to show your car?


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (203banshee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *203banshee* »_Soo let me get this straight, there's no pre-registration online or by phone or anything right? You just drive up on the day park in the show area an register??

Yes. You just come,park,then register the day of the show.


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (RuBBaDuBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuBBaDuBB* »_how much does it cost to show your car?

$30 for car and driver


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (viciousvento)*

yea its worth showing your car as long as its in decent condition, just so you can park in the event


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (ih8erickempf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ih8erickempf* »_no offense mouth, but do you really think ANY cabriolet no matter how clean can hold a candle to a mk3 cabrio like say, yours? would you really consider that fair judging? thats like compairing apples to a bag of dog poo









If I were to show my car in this event I would put myself under mk3 super mod b/c I no that I'm way beyond a modified convertible class. Now for the past few years the mk1 and 2 cabriolet has been dominating the whole convertible scene, so why not make it competitive and throw in a few lightly modified mk3 cabrios. By doing this it allows others to see more competition and then maybe step there game up for the fall show if they don't place.


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWBeachBum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWBeachBum* »_Is there any chance this year that we could combine the swap meet sections? and not have a continental divide between aircooled and watercooled swap/vendors? There are a bunch of 'aircooled' vendors that have watercooled parts for sale that get overlooked b/c the swap are in two different spots. we vend at Etown in the aircooled section and love the swap and the. show, but i always end up running up to the watercooled area to let my friends know that the parts they've been looking for are actually for sale in the aircooled swap section!








and let's face it, a Mk1 has more in common with a late model bug than it does with a Mk5 or Mk6















just my .02 coming from a vendor, owner and driver of both... 

Unfortunatly this is a part of the show the we don't control. The Central jersey aircooled guys manage this & if it were up to them this show would be a aircooled show only. So as far as combining the swap meet, I doubt it will ever happen but it is always mentioned. Sorry


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_yea its worth showing your car as long as its in decent condition, just so you can park in the event

This is excatly what the Exhibition area is for, if you feel that your car is not show worthy but sweet enough to be displayed for car show viewers then this is the place to be. You park on the same side as the show right after the vendor/swap meet area.. 
Bonus is that you save 10mins in walking from the parking lot


----------



## andrewL30723 (Feb 27, 2007)

how much will tickets and parking be?


----------



## R32uned (Nov 28, 2007)

Is there a list of vendors that will be at the show?


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

No list of vendors but plenty of them & pricing is as follows...
Adults $20
Juniors (6-11 years) $5
Children (5 and under) free
Exhibition (will not be judged) $25 (admits driver & vehicle only)
Show $30 (admits driver & vehicle only)
Club Lounge $30 (admits driver & vehicle only)


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Mouth)*

what would i enter my gti in?
just a couple mods..


----------



## Krylon Monster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: (JBr0th3rs)*

Beachbumm... call Jeff from Central Jersey Volks Scoiety....Jeffrey at 908-377-5577
He should be able to help you out. There is no damn reason the swap meet needs to be SEPERATED! Absolutely retarted. Its like saying that the racing should be seperated into air and water....NO! It is all a VW


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (JBr0th3rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBr0th3rs* »_what would i enter my gti in?
just a couple mods..










class 34 by the looks.. but depending on your mods maybe 28.. you choose


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Krylon Monster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krylon Monster* »_Beachbumm... call Jeff from Central Jersey Volks Scoiety....Jeffrey at 908-377-5577
He should be able to help you out. There is no damn reason the swap meet needs to be SEPERATED! Absolutely retarted. Its like saying that the racing should be seperated into air and water....NO! It is all a VW

do us all the favor and make that call since you no him personally...


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Alright thanks man. Also will have more stuff in such as sparco seats new wheels(Mae crown jewels 18x9 18x10) gli lip more as well=] see you there!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Krylon Monster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krylon Monster* »_Beachbumm... call Jeff from Central Jersey Volks Scoiety....Jeffrey at 908-377-5577
He should be able to help you out. There is no damn reason the swap meet needs to be SEPERATED! Absolutely retarted. Its like saying that the racing should be seperated into air and water....NO! It is all a VW


...i dont think this is retarded at all. There are probably very few people actually looking for air cooled and watercooled parts. It helps to know what youre looking at. 
And i think the mk4 classes are a little strange. Whats with the "anniversary" class. Why not just a mk4 golf/ mk4 jetta. then mk4 supermod. Why do R's have a class of their own and also an r super mod? there are even less of them then there are 20ths or gli's.....


----------



## andrewL30723 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_

...i dont think this is retarded at all. 


i agree, i look at all the vendors anyways...i like volkswagens, not mk4 volkswagens only


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: (andrewL30723)*

some of you guys need to pull your skirts down and stop bitching,all you really care about are trophys?


----------



## VWBeachBum (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (Krylon Monster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krylon Monster* »_Beachbumm... call Jeff from Central Jersey Volks Scoiety....Jeffrey at 908-377-5577
He should be able to help you out. There is no damn reason the swap meet needs to be SEPERATED! Absolutely retarted. Its like saying that the racing should be seperated into air and water....NO! It is all a VW

i'll shoot jeffrey an email, he keeps us in the loop on all their gtgs, etc.
i always look forward to those the air and water races---that Orange Bug that races kicks alot of Aircooled AND Watercooled *ss on the track!!!


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (Mouth)*

all is going to be well.. good weather like always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (Mouth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mouth* »_all is going to be well.. good weather like always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hopefully? This easter weekend is supposed to be perfect, I have my fingers crossed it's the same for the 11th.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cant wait to run my GTI...


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Mouth)*

Did I miss the cost of racing?


----------



## Skat (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (976-RADD)*

no more MK2 8v/16v and VR/1.8t class??????? what happened


----------



## Rob2.5 (Sep 16, 2009)

I wish there were more mk6 categories. I'm not "modified" all I have are wheels. 
Still gonna show though


----------



## varner88 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (Rob2.5)*

hey whats the deal with racing like the rules and regs.


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

does a VR swap classify as a super mod?


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (ADeHelian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ADeHelian* »_does a VR swap classify as a super mod?

no sir.. just a few more brownie points for the VR6 swap.. super mod is forced induction of any sort.. you fall under the class model of your car


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (Mouth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mouth* »_
no sir.. just a few more brownie points for the VR6 swap.. super mod is forced induction of any sort.. you fall under the class model of your car

so #32?


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (ADeHelian)*

im crusing down with you adam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_im crusing down with you adam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yo man i think we are leaving from chalfont so if you wake up at 6 and drive to chalfont we're leaving from there at 7


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (ADeHelian)*

what time are you guys leaving town to get to chalfront?


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_what time are you guys leaving town to get to chalfront?

we're going to a party in chalfont saturday night.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (ADeHelian)*

ohhh well then nevermind for that. ill just cruise back with you guys. theres no way im gonna be able to get up to chalfront that early haha


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Weather looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*

Why does this show cost so much?


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Joel Goodson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_Why does this show cost so much?

x2. Unbelievable.
I'm afraid to ask...What's the cost to race?


----------



## assassym909 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (976-RADD)*

cost to race- last year i believe i paid $25


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah its a bit pricey...but they are never going to drop it because people keep paying for it aha


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (ADeHelian)*

so if i wanna have a spot to sell parts im considered a vendor... and if so i might have 2 pickup trucks and my car full of stuff and we all wanna park together ,hows that work?


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

so much love and attention paid towards the racers.
maybe thats why no one shows up every year...


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (nofear0788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nofear0788* »_so much love and attention paid towards the racers.
maybe thats why no one shows up every year...

huh?


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

the first part was sarcasm, the second part was referring to how the drag racing field has died over the past few years. Last year I was the only car in street modified...who wants to go compete against themselves?
I can do that on my own.


----------



## r0nni (Oct 26, 2009)

hi silly question can we bring a grill to bbq? and also is beer allowed?
-r0nni


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (Mouth)*

I'd imagine a lot of the costs are associated with the venue & insurance. 
Costs for his venue are likely more than what your a 'car club' pays for a GTG/show at the Lions Club/State park
I dont think grills are allowed in the show/vendor area but maybe exhibition. Alcohol only if purchased there & consumed in the specific drinking area near track IIRC.
BTW- TheDUbNutz.com will be there as a vendor. Taking parts requests now!
as will TyrolSport, Nothing Leaves Stock & DinEuro.com


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_
I'd imagine a lot of the costs are associated with the venue & insurance. 
Costs for his venue are likely more than what your a 'car club' pays for a GTG/show at the Lions Club/State park
I dont think grills are allowed in the show/vendor area but maybe exhibition. Alcohol only if purchased there & consumed in the specific drinking area near track IIRC.
BTW- TheDUbNutz.com will be there as a vendor. Taking parts requests now!
as will TyrolSport, Nothing Leaves Stock & DinEuro.com

*perfectly explained... check out the fist page as i updated the info on racing, rules, regulation, and prices.*


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (insanedubposse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanedubposse* »_so if i wanna have a spot to sell parts im considered a vendor... and if so i might have 2 pickup trucks and my car full of stuff and we all wanna park together ,hows that work?

come together, pay together, and park together... easy as that
enjoy


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (nofear0788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nofear0788* »_the first part was sarcasm, the second part was referring to how the drag racing field has died over the past few years. Last year I was the only car in street modified...who wants to go compete against themselves?
I can do that on my own.

i see i see


----------



## bprz09 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: (ADeHelian)*

Are other cars welcome.... Couple of friends wanna come down and run....M coupe,rx8 and a few other?


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunatly i believe its only vw/audi on the track that day... but i would suggest calling raceway park and confirming with them.. this recession just might have them allowing other cars to race


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (Mouth)*

excited for the show, ill be bringing the jetta down again!


----------



## Tym2Jet (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhiGLi* »_excited for the show, ill be bringing the jetta down again!

I am excited to see this in person.


----------



## Turbodub32 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (Mouth)*

That's my mk3! I'll be there in my R this year.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Show Info for Sunday 4/11/2010 (Turbodub32)*

Weather couldn't be better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mid 70's & sunny


----------



## BillyBob219 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (Mouth)*

So I'm guessing chip/exhaust/intake/slight drop is considered "Modified?"


----------



## SJD666 (Nov 25, 2008)

siked for tomorrow!!! there should be a daily driver class IMO its too hasrd to judge modified to highly modified theres no beginning class/unsure people


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (SJD666)*

Regardless of cost, this show was beat as usual.


----------

